# Anyone have the BILLOW V2 in stock (Black)??? Johannesburg area



## Jaime S (20/10/15)

Anyone have the BILLOW V2 in stock (Black)??? Johannesburg area


----------



## Frostbite (20/10/15)

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/billow-v2 

There you go


----------

